# Need some of those doggles...



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

To protect her eyes from flying wood particles or diving off in the bushes...










This is my favorite dog. All I have to do is point and tell her to 'go look' and she is THERE! 










Her sister got 'stuck' in the hedge and had to be helped out... :no:

Serious about the doggles (doggie goggles). A flying woodchip could ruin a dogs day very quickly. :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You mean like this?


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> You mean like this?


 
Yup! :yes:

Have been very lucky so far and only had one 'accident' at work that required going to see a Vet. (dog scraped her leg pretty good while speeding around outside on a pottybreak and needed a few staples)


----------

